# Zulekha Hospital - Sharjah



## s3saleem (Dec 8, 2011)

Dear All, 

Just moved to Sharjah recently and thinking of going to Zulekha for a Family doctor, preferably female... 

any reviews about the hospital 
also any recommendations?


how does the medial service (setup) work in UAE in general. 


Thank you for your help.


----------

